# Why does my fresh basil turn black?



## abefroman

Why does my fresh basil turn black?

I pick it from the garden, rinse it, chop it and by the time I put it on the plate it has turned black on the edges where it was cut.

How can I prevent that?


----------



## nowiamone

Respect your Basil!!! 
Be very gentle with it, it bruises so easy. Basil doesn't actually chop, as it bruises in the process. That's why you take the whole leaves, stack them, roll them up and use the sharpest, thinnest knife you have and slice the little basil rolls as thin as possible. They still will look dark green black, but it somehow seems more acceptable.


----------



## bughut

I agree nowIamone, Basil need to be used at the very last minute and used as above or torn, never bruised and never chopped and left for a while till you you need it.
When making a tomato sauce, always add the basil after you turn off the heat just before service.


----------



## foodpump

Your basil is turning black because it is oxidiizing, same as with an apple or potato. Even by rtaring the leaves the exposed new surfaces will go black becasue they are exposed to the air around them--same as with a fresh cut apple.

You can't prevent this but you can slow it down, here's an old trick I picked up: Coat/drizzle the basil leaves with oil, now stack them up and roll them up a'la cigarette style, now slice them up. The knife blade becomes coated with oil and as it cuts, it coats the fresh cut with oil. The oil provides a barrier so the air can't get at the cut and turn it black.


----------



## abefroman

Thanks, just tried that and it worked.


----------



## dc sunshine

Yes you do need to respect your basil. When you wash it pat it gently dry, don't squash it. And as bughut says, tear it into the dish at last minute - or as per what foodpump says, I'm glad to hear back that it worked for you - I'll have to try that too. I like my basil green.


----------



## shel

Also, don't wash your basil. Just run a lightly damp paper towel over the leaves if you feel the basil must be cleaned.

Shel


----------



## david_bernard

I have the same problem....


----------



## -cp

That's a great tip - thank you!


----------



## someday

There is also a technique called the "backslice" which is kind of like a reverse slicing motion with the knife. Don't know why, but it seems to help the oxidation as well...and like stated earlier, use a very very sharp knife. Don't push on the basil, just easily glide the knife across the board and the herb.


----------



## chef ladybug

Foodpump, coating your basil leaves with oil is a great idea. Now I have an experimental sort of question I'd like to run by you. I've heard of coating your sliced apples with lemon juice in order to keep them from turning brown. Would lemon juice work on basil, as well? As much as I love basil (it's one of my favorite herbs), I don't grow them at home and thus never had a chance to try and see how my idea would work out.

Questionably,
Chef Ladybug.


----------



## cheftorrie

I am not foodpump, but I think I can help you. Stick with the oil, and not the lemon juice, YES, it works awesome on apples and pairs and suck, but thats cuz they have much more acidic enzymes in them than basil, so, although ive never tried it, and it may work stop the oxidation, it will alter the herb.


----------



## chef ladybug

Thank you, Chef Torrie


----------



## ras1187

We wrap ours very gently and keep it in a plastic "to go" container.

We still end up throwing out some basil here and there, but generally this works for us.


----------



## jock

Yeah, so do I. I had noticed that the basil we buy from Trader Joe's comes in a plastic "clam shell" to go container lasts much longer in the fridge than any other method of storing.

One other thing, if you are making pesto, blanching the basil for a minute or so first will keep the pesto nice and green longer.

Jock


----------



## astrid guerrin

Thanks all for your advice. 
I have an additional question: can I froze my basil? 
I have 2 actually: where do you buy your basil when you don't have your own? the one at my local grocery store is already black in the store.


----------



## ras1187

I have never seen the effects of freezing basil, but all my senses tell me that this probably wouldnt work.

I will find out who provides our herbs, we always get it shipped very fresh.


----------



## trulys

freezing your basil will make it go black too, when we go shopping as a family and it's -40 outside i put my basil under my coat to keep it warm till i get in the vehicle or it goes black. but i did hear something about possibly blanching it first then freezing it but i've never tried it but it would make sense like blanching veggies before freezing so they don't go mushy when thawed. has anyone else heard or tried that?


----------



## foodie13

I was just wondering if just after you chopped your basil w/oil on the leaves and knife, then immediately put it into a container, add just enough oil to cover (I would use olive), then popped it into the freezer...if it would keep a bit longer? I will buy some fresh basil to make a dish, then for whatever reason, something comes up, the meal doesn't get made, and it sits in the fridge for a week, now it's black, and I'm mad at myself for having wasted my herbs. I know I should have made it the next nite, but, I wasn't in the mood then! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif ... I know, I'm workin' on it.


----------



## carolee1945

I belong to a CSA and I get fresh basil, picked almost the same day. I use it immediately!!! Today I was shocked to find it turning black as it simmered with onion in preparation for fresh tomato soup. I knew that storing it in the refrigerator turns it black, but I did not think it would turn black as it cooked.  Is this normal?


----------



## nicko

This is a great idea food pump. What we used to do before service was simply chiffonade our basil then cover it with a moist paper towel. Unless you cut it right when you need it, it is nearly impossible to avoid the oxidation.



foodpump said:


> Your basil is turning black because it is oxidiizing, same as with an apple or potato. Even by rtaring the leaves the exposed new surfaces will go black becasue they are exposed to the air around them--same as with a fresh cut apple.
> 
> You can't prevent this but you can slow it down, here's an old trick I picked up: Coat/drizzle the basil leaves with oil, now stack them up and roll them up a'la cigarette style, now slice them up. The knife blade becomes coated with oil and as it cuts, it coats the fresh cut with oil. The oil provides a barrier so the air can't get at the cut and turn it black.


----------



## kyheirloomer

I recently put up a bunch of basil by running it through the blender with just enough water to make the machine run properly. This slurry was poured into ice-cube trays and frozen. Once hard they basil cubes were popped out and stored in a zipper bag.

So far there has been no darkening of the cubes. But if they're going to turn black I would expect them to do so when they defrost. The questions will be 1. Does that happen (it might not because, being surrounded by water, oxidation may be eliminated) when they merely deforst? and, 2. Will they turn black if added directly to a soup, stew, or other dish being cooked.

I'll monitor this and let y'all know what happens.


----------



## durangojo

just my 5 cents worth...i try not to chop fresh basil, i tear it by hand into a dish or a salad... doesn't seem to blacken as quickly and i like the whole experience of handling/smelling it while doing so ..more of a  grassroots experience, i guess..it's really 'hands on'... fresh thyme as well...pain in the buttski, but well worth the pleasure.....if there is an over abundance of basil, sometimes i just process it in an fp with a bit of oil, and freeze, and then sometime in the dark days of december/january, i pull it out and make pesto or whatever...usually a nice reminicence of the summer  lost gone..

joey


----------



## koukouvagia

carolee1945 said:


> I belong to a CSA and I get fresh basil, picked almost the same day. I use it immediately!!! Today I was shocked to find it turning black as it simmered with onion in preparation for fresh tomato soup. I knew that storing it in the refrigerator turns it black, but I did not think it would turn black as it cooked. Is this normal?


Here's the thing. Basil is the last ingredient to hit the pot, somewhere in between turning off the stove and serving the soup. If you put it in the beginning as you did here not only will it curl up and die on you but it loses all its flavor. Delicate herbs like basil, dill, and even parsley are always put in the end because as soon as the heat hits them that's when they release their aroma.


----------



## nicko

I also like taking my basil and making fresh pesto and then freezing it. Pre-made pesto is very expensive. KYH let me know how the ice cube trick works I am really curious how that will impact the flavor. It should be fine (just like flash frozen fresh seafood retains a lot of it's original flavor) but I want to hear how it came out for you.


----------



## kyheirloomer

I'm anxious to find out myself, Nicko.

Freezing pesto that way has always worked well. But in that case we're coating everything with oil.

Maybe I'll experiement with the frozen-in-water cubes sooner than expected. I had hoped to wait until after frost had wiped out my basil plants. But inquiring minds do want to know.


----------



## footballjerseys

maybe because it is oxidiizing, same as with an apple or potato


----------



## karenskuisine1

Great idea and works well...I seem to grow array of basil types and way too much to use one time...

So I too use the Food Processor & oil ...but I go one extra step...I figure I usually use garlic with my basil so I chop garlic and seasonings with my basil and olive oil a dash of salt really enhances the flavor too.

either i keep in fridge and use as a salad dressing base and add vinegar on the salad...or pour in a saute pan when flavored oil is needed,..they as not to do this it will go rancid (bacteria) but i been doing it for yrs and use it so quickly so i just keep doing it...it will congell in fridge so set out before using..

and I also will freeze in ice cube trays.....try using soften butter & a lil Olive oil as a wonderful butter for fresh baked read..I pour these in fancy cube trays freeze then set on a pretty plate with bread

OKay here is another...take sun dried tomatoes, garlic & basil chop in food processor as you drizzle olive oil, lots for a nice flavored oil or lil as paste put into a glass jar or freeze as butter for breads & use as needed...also add butter to this too for a festive butter to serve....

Mexican combo Cilantro tomatoes hot peppers & oil is a nice oil & butter too....when making fresh bread use these in the ingredients too...I am sorry I went on a roll...MY mind never sleeps when theres creating going on...ENJOY /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif


----------



## Guest

Alot of good suggestions posted and I would definitely stick to being gentle with basil. Basil's origin are from warmer climates, why not try immersing stems into a vase with cold water and keep at room temp.Cut or tear as needed.If you need to put them in the fridge,wrap paper towel around the them, to absorb moisture and keep in a partially open plastic bag, speaking of bags, try those green veg.bags for staying power of fruits and veg. Keep them in a warmer part of the fridge and also not beside any fruit. Since they are fresh cut, the stems are releasing ethylene,and putting them in a closed container they deteriorate much quicker, same reason you don't want them beside fruit, because of the release of ethylene gas. As for your need to have fresh cut basil, the way to go is immersion in oil. After cutting your stems swish in a sink of cold watter,make sure you add salt to the water and let them sit for 5-10 mins. this should take care of any bugs. Swish again to release any dirt or foreign material. If you are looking for a nice bright green, blanch and shock with ice bath, chop coarsely, squeeze out water, puree for 5 mins. with oil. Otherwise grab the handy salad spinner, place in your trimmed leaves and spin dry, cut immediately and immerse in oil. The most important factor here is bacteria, so it needs to be kept in the fridge the absence of oxygen will preserve its flavor but is a feeding ground for botulism at room temp. This will keep for a couple of wks. at which point the flavor has transferred into the oil, strain it and you have basil oil.

I hope something here helped.


----------



## rugood2go

I bought fresh basil on Sunday; did not do some of the above mentioned precautions.  It has black spots.  So, is that bacteria?  I washed it well tonight; clean on the bottom side of leaves, but black spots on many of the leaves' top side.  What is the verdict?  Throw the spotted ones out?


----------



## pohaku

I regularly do the frozen pesto in the ice cube tray trick.  Everything but the cheese.  It holds its color just fine and is more pungent than the premade stuff.  It's farmer's market time here in the upper midwest and you can get great gobs of fresh basil for a song.  I make up large batches of pesto, freeze it in ice cube trays immediately and then shuck the frozen cubes into ziplock bags in the freezer.  Defrost, mix in your grated cheese and use.  You can add more oil if you need to when you add the cheese..


----------



## saluda bevie

Hey, How about sage, I am a new organic gardener in that I am selling it now, been growing it for years. I just found out that my sage is turning black quickly when bagged in plastic bags. Other herbs do well. I am not washing it prior to packaging. Treating it very gently.  Any ideas?


----------



## leemcb

Chef Ladybug said:


> Foodpump, coating your basil leaves with oil is a great idea. Now I have an experimental sort of question I'd like to run by you. I've heard of coating your sliced apples with lemon juice in order to keep them from turning brown. Would lemon juice work on basil, as well? As much as I love basil (it's one of my favorite herbs), I don't grow them at home and thus never had a chance to try and see how my idea would work out.
> 
> Questionably,
> Chef Ladybug.


I know someone else says this wouldn't work, but it does. I just harvested some basil from my hydroponics and didn't have a chance to even put it in water. I came back and both my regular and my Thai basil were limp and withered up. I made a cold water bath (no ice, just cold water from the tap) with a little lemon juice in it and submerged both, leaving there a good hour. When I came back in, the sweet basil looked like it had just been picked. The Thai basil had very slight edge browning, but still looked a lot better, and totally usable. I pulled and dried them, then had to leave again before using them and the same thing happened. I just threw both back in the water bath, and they still look great. I can't detect any change in the taste, either, after rinsing the lemon juice off.

I know the best way to keep fresh basil is not to refrigerate it: just put the stems in some water and keep it on a warm counter until you use it. Change the water out every day and it will keep a long time. The basil I harvested is going into the freezer, and I plan to try a few different techniques so I can see what works best. I know Ina Garten says she just processes hers in the food processor with water, dumps it in ice trays and tops the cubes with olive oil to keep it from oxidizing. I think I'll process mine with a little lemon and water, then do the same thing.

BTW, I've never been able to grow anything but lime basil until I turned to hydroponics. It is the easiest gardening I've ever done, uses a lot less water than regular gardening, and the basil grows like wildfire. The reason I harvested these is they were three feet tall and taking over the room. From two sweet basil plants I got enough basil that it would have cost at least a hundred dollars to buy in the store. The Thai basil would have been at least 70 dollars, and I only had the one plant to harvest from. This is the cheapest way to grow your own herbs and you can process and put up the extra for cooking, plus you always have fresh on hand for salads and sandwiches and such. I really recommend it. Heck, you could probably sell the excess, if you wanted, and even MAKE money on it!


----------



## chefboyog

Post a pic of your hydro setup please.
Maybe start a thread if you would explain it. Do you use lights? Im thinking of upgrading my indoor setup. 

I love to use my basil whole, avoid the whole oxidation process. Nice garnish, pasta sauce, sandwich, salad. No need to chop much.


----------



## leemcb

leemcb said:


> I know someone else says this wouldn't work, but it does. I just harvested some basil from my hydroponics and didn't have a chance to even put it in water. I came back and both my regular and my Thai basil were limp and withered up. I made a cold water bath (no ice, just cold water from the tap) with a little lemon juice in it and submerged both, leaving there a good hour. When I came back in, the sweet basil looked like it had just been picked. The Thai basil had very slight edge browning, but still looked a lot better, and totally usable. I pulled and dried them, then had to leave again before using them and the same thing happened. I just threw both back in the water bath, and they still look great. I can't detect any change in the taste, either, after rinsing the lemon juice off.
> 
> I know the best way to keep fresh basil is not to refrigerate it: just put the stems in some water and keep it on a warm counter until you use it. Change the water out every day and it will keep a long time. The basil I harvested is going into the freezer, and I plan to try a few different techniques so I can see what works best. I know Ina Garten says she just processes hers in the food processor with water, dumps it in ice trays and tops the cubes with olive oil to keep it from oxidizing. I think I'll process mine with a little lemon and water, then do the same thing.
> 
> BTW, I've never been able to grow anything but lime basil until I turned to hydroponics. It is the easiest gardening I've ever done, uses a lot less water than regular gardening, and the basil grows like wildfire. The reason I harvested these is they were three feet tall and taking over the room. From two sweet basil plants I got enough basil that it would have cost at least a hundred dollars to buy in the store. The Thai basil would have been at least 70 dollars, and I only had the one plant to harvest from. This is the cheapest way to grow your own herbs and you can process and put up the extra for cooking, plus you always have fresh on hand for salads and sandwiches and such. I really recommend it. Heck, you could probably sell the excess, if you wanted, and even MAKE money on it!


BTW, I finally got around to freezing the basil. I poured a little lemon juice in the processor, added some olive oil and then the basil and processed it. It came out a beautiful bright green. It stayed that way after freezing, too. Just FYI.


----------



## leemcb

chefboyOG said:


> Post a pic of your hydro setup please.
> Maybe start a thread if you would explain it. Do you use lights? Im thinking of upgrading my indoor setup.
> 
> I love to use my basil whole, avoid the whole oxidation process. Nice garnish, pasta sauce, sandwich, salad. No need to chop much.


Lord, I have no idea how to upload photos--nor do I want to learn! I just use the easiest one I could come up with. I bought some plastic tubs with lids from Home Depot and my husband cut holes in them for the 'net cups'. only I didn't use net cups. For smaller plants I used small styrofoam cups and for the larger, large styrocups. Filled these with a light layer of large aquarium stones on the bottom (after poking some holes) and then small aquarium gravel. I was worried these wouldn't be strong enough, but they've held up really well. If any do seem to start cracking at all, I just cut the bottom out of another styrocup the same size and slide it around the one cracking (you may have to slit it up the side as well if the roots have gotten big).

My hubby strung up some old aluminum pipe to use for the lighting and as trellising. He made me some makeshift fixtures just using some heavy yellow wire and some light sockets from Home Depot. I just use regular energy saver bulbs and they have been great. (There's a guy named Praxxus on YouTube that tells you what kind to buy, and he also gives some pretty good advice on the subject of indoor gardening, though not hydro specifically).

I have only used MaxiGro, both the regular and the kind for flowering so my peppers and 'maters would bloom, and it has been perfect. I don't use the flowering for my basil, and have only had it flower when it reached about 2&1/2 feet, when I pinched off the flower buds. I do have to use bottled water, because the water here is very bad--our vet told us not to give it to our animals if we wanted them to live. But hydro still uses WAY less water than any other type of gardening I've done.

I know a lot of folks make it seem like hydro is really complex, but it doesn't have to be. I don't even test PH because I use bottled water--the MaxiGro supposedly has something in it to help balance PH as well. I think I paid 11.00 each for the nutes on Amazon, and I still have half a bag of the regular and 3/4 of a bag of the bloom nutes after using since April of this year. I do use just some small aquarium pumps for the maters, peppers and Chinese broccoli and chard, though the basil and peppers don't really seem to need it so much. The only real trouble I've had is some kind of red mess that hit my peppers and dropped all their leaves; I bought some Neem and Sal's Suds and sprayed for a week or so and these went away. And you do have some mosquitos in a climate as hot as ours is. I used some dunks and took care of most of it. Hope that helps!


----------

